# Cambridge Military Hospital



## chelle (Apr 22, 2007)

This hospital was built on a hill overlooking the town supposedly with the thinking of the day being that the wind would sweep any infection away and clean the air!This a is trip round the perimeter done with permission with no internals...asbestos is prevellant so they say.
Frontage



Clocktower



Lead engraved steps



Next to officers mess



The spider buildings...named so because they link together weblike



Mortuary



For the rest click below
http://news.webshots.com/album/557716982MaHsAj
ps...this hospital is gonna be reveloped for housing as and when.....enjoy,we loved this place.


----------



## staffordshireranger (Apr 22, 2007)

very nice and grand....! is that security i see getting in on the act...
and that clock tower...!


----------



## chelle (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Staffs...yes it is security and very nice they were too...well worth the trip.Lots of history on this place on www.quaranc.co.uk


----------



## King Al (Apr 22, 2007)

Good pictures Chelle, that clock tower is very stately, the rest of the buildings look a bit drab though. It looks like a stately home in a village of huts from the pictures


----------



## smileysal (Apr 22, 2007)

agreed, this place looks great, and that clock tower is mint. very, very nice. good pics too. nice to find the security there easier to deal with than most places. 

 Sal


----------



## Pagan (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I was a bit naughty and mine was a non-legit visit buit here's some photos-the clock was stunning but smelt sooo bad!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice pics, Chelle & Pagan.
I rather like the mortuary building; from that angle you can see that it's got quite an interesting shape (wouldn't like to see inside, though, I must admit).
Like the clock and bay window photos too.
Cheers both
Foxy


----------



## Pagan (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadly there's no access to the mortuary because its very close to the live barracks


----------



## whostolemymonkey (Apr 25, 2007)

Isn't it suprising how some security people are easily swayed. A lot of places I've been to the security haven't mided pics as long as you stay outside the fence, thats where a set of stepladders comes in handy to get above the fence.
Only wish I'd have got to a factory near me a while back before it got knocked down. 1930s building with art deco frontage. Council vandalism at its best


----------

